

Easily filter Geekbench charts (8 lines JS) - chavesn
https://gist.github.com/nchaves/8309101

======
chavesn
It also just occurred to me that this is a near-perfect real life use case for
Regex Golf...

[0]: [http://xkcd.com/1313/](http://xkcd.com/1313/)

[1]:
[http://nbviewer.ipython.org/url/norvig.com/ipython/xkcd1313....](http://nbviewer.ipython.org/url/norvig.com/ipython/xkcd1313.ipynb)

